

Lessons from Tinder, the dating app that offends, excludes and pisses people off - 3villabs
http://shiporgetoffthepot.com/app-design-lessons-from-tinder/

======
coffeecodecouch
Who exactly is Tinder pissing off? I feel like the author is completely
misunderstanding one key thing about Tinder: it isn't really a dating app,
it's a "hook up" app. Hook up apps have always offended and pissed people off,
but I'd say Tinder is doing the exact opposite. They have managed, and this is
why I'm so impressed with them, to make what is essentially used for finding
sex almost _classy_. Most women would never sign up for Adult Friend Finder
(sorry guys, those ads are lies), and if they did they would certainly make
sure no one they knew ever found out about it for fear of being shamed. Yet
almost every college aged girl I've talked to has openly signed up for Tinder.
The lesson to take away from this, in my opinion, is the subtlety of Tinder.
Tinder presents itself as a tame dating app, but it's designed in a way that's
used for something else. Because of the way Tinder looks on the outside people
are open about using it, even though everyone knows what's on the inside.

~~~
3villabs
I would say a combination of people with delicate sensibilities. Bring it up
with in conversation with friends(not just the boys but the girls too, your
mother and female relitives as well). Also by forcing facebook they are at
minimum mildly annoying your averedge spammers(not the expert spammers).

I agree about the college age girl. The upcoming generation might be called
the "voyeur" generation posting everything with out shame but the curve of
women steeply drops off as you get older.

------
sigvef
Is anyone else distracted by the fact that it is _raining on the inside of the
screen_?

~~~
coffeecodecouch
I wonder when modern site design will finally mean aesthetically pleasing but
easy to read and quick to load. Here's a mirror[0] that's just that.

[0] [http://www.notehub.org/2014/3/25/you-have-probablly-heard-
of...](http://www.notehub.org/2014/3/25/you-have-probablly-heard-of-the-giant-
da)

